# Wie viele Fische passen in einen Fischreiher?



## schilfgrün (29. Juni 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

meine Frage ist ernst gemeint! Letzten Samstag gegen 5 Uhr morgens hörte ich ein ungewohntes krächzten an unserem Teich, eilte daraufhin hinaus und erblickte einen __ Fischreiher der sich daraufhin äußerst schwerfällig im senkrechtstart in die Lüfte erhob. 
Seither lies sich keiner unserer vielen Fische an der einsehbaren Oberfläche sehen, wie sonst zur Fütterungszeit. Besondere Sorgen machen wir uns um unsere Kois- Ottfried Fischer und Elfriede.  :beeten
Deshalb meine Frage - wie viele Fische mögen in einen Fischreiher passen oder wie kann ich sie zur Zählung hochlocken?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## schilfgrün (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Fische passen in einen  Fischreiher?*

Wir haben heute Elfride gesehen  und einige Goldfische - aber Ottfried Fischer vermissen wir noch :beeten . Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen bei einem Fischreiherraub und wie sind sie *wirklich* effektiv abzuschrecken.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Jürgen W (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Fische passen in einen  Fischreiher?*

Die Menge kann ich nicht sagen
aber als abschreckendes Beispiel würde ich das empfehlen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Fische passen in einen  Fischreiher?*

Hi Ingo,

bei mir war er ja auch vor einiger zeit, und hat an einem morgen 3 x goldies a 20cm und 1 x a 25cm + 2 x a 15cm mitgenommen. ob er die mit einem mal geschnappt hat 

da ja im moment die zeit ist wo er seine kleinen ernähren muss, wird er sicher wiedetrkommen bis der teich leer ist - ich hab mein herbst laubschutznetz drübbergespannt da ich keinen verlust eingehen möchte - alles für meinen lieben fischies, das es optisch nicht so toll aus sieht ist in dem fall 2. rangig.

er war in  der zwischenzeit auch wieder da und wunderte sich wohl  - ist dann zum ungeschützten teich des nachbarn geflogen (dem nachbarn isses egal ...hatte ihn schon vorher inf.)


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Fische passen in einen  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Ingo,

das haben wir alles schon mehrmals diskutiert - schau einfach bitte mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903

Und hier mach mal dann mal zu.


----------

